# Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform



## R. Naroth (Nov 24, 2021)

In a recent post, HZ mentioned *Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform*. I am unable to find a patch or an oscillator preset within Zebra or Zebra HZ. Does anyone know what is this in reference to?


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2021)

No idea... but Howard Scarr is pretty active on U-He's forum. I'm sure if you ask there you will get an answer!









KVR Forum: u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 24, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> In a recent post, HZ mentioned *Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform*. I am unable to find a patch or an oscillator preset within Zebra or Zebra HZ. Does anyone know what is this in reference to?


Maybe it's in Zebra Science or the other set he put out with all the classic emulations? I will check Zebra Science in the morning and see, if nobody else does first. Could always be something Hans has that he just forgot the rest of us mere mortals don't have.


----------



## R. Naroth (Nov 25, 2021)

KVR Forum: Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform - u-he Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform - u-he Forum




www.kvraudio.com


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 25, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> KVR Forum: Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform - u-he Forum
> 
> 
> KVR Audio Forum - Howie’s “Blech” oscillator waveform - u-he Forum
> ...


Isn't the internet amazing... I mean, these days you can actually talk to your heroes about their work! Mind blowing 🙏

Thanks @R. Naroth for getting that, and cheers for all your great work! I look forward to what you do in the future! And, we have a whole new Dune soundtrack to look forward to!

@Rctec is a rockstar!!!


----------



## R. Naroth (Nov 25, 2021)

Eternally grateful to the masters who find time to engage with, educate and enlighten the community.. ❤️It takes a different kind of person to do this. I imported the OSC and it is glorious. A lot of possibilities. Try side chaining this signal to AP Phaser 8 VCF. You get many surprising timbres..


----------



## Tabor (Dec 1, 2021)

@R. Naroth Oh, I think you are somewhat of a master yourself.  I am a Zebra (advanced) noob. Can I ask you? What do you mean by side chaining the signal to AP Phaser 8 VCF?


----------



## Pier (Dec 1, 2021)

Tabor said:


> What do you mean by side chaining the signal to AP Phaser 8 VCF?


AP Phaser 8 is an all pass filter available in Zebra VCF module that produces a phaser effect.

Phasers are somewhat similar to flangers in that they create a comb filtering type of response by messing with the phase of the signal (not to be confused with Zebra's comb filter).







The response is different from a flanger, but you get the idea.

What I think @R. Naroth meant by "side chaining" is actually having a mix between the original signal and the phased signal.

Since the oscillator mentioned initially produces many metallic overtones, messing with a phaser and then combining it with the the dry signal can produce interesting effects.


----------



## R. Naroth (Dec 1, 2021)

Tabor said:


> @R. Naroth Oh, I think you are somewhat of a master yourself.  I am a Zebra (advanced) noob. Can I ask you? What do you mean by side chaining the signal to AP Phaser 8 VCF?


Hey @Tabor. Not a master at all.. still figuring Zebra out. 😅. @Pier very nicely explained how the filter works . He is right, I didn't mean "sidechain" but to route the signal through the VCF. You can do it two ways: 
1. After adding the modules, right click on VCF and select Input 1 and you have this:




Tweak with the VCF cutoff. This usually result in a louder output because both lanes are feeding out to the master.

2. Sometimes, I do this: Add a Mix module, right click on the Mix module and select "Sidechain2".




This keeps the OSC signal around the same level and you can control how much you want to affect the original signal with the Mix Knob. Make sure you mute Lane 2.


----------



## Tabor (Dec 1, 2021)

Thanks to both.  So it's basically a dry/wet thing then. I guess you could balance the loudness via the lane mixer as well.


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2021)

Downloading this asap!!


----------

